# Introducing, KK Snowd'n Margo, Edith, & Agness



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

These are the trip doelings born yesterday!!
























































I don't think her eyes are going to stay blue :-(

What???? I don't have a favorite???


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Ooooops posted one twice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they look very healthy and are so cute....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like you grabbed kids out of my pen! 

Congrats - very nice 

some kids are born with that blueish look to them but its not a true blue eye.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love them Tisie...they're beautiful! Congrats again!! :stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou ladies! I can't wait to separate the kids in a couple of weeks, and really get a good idea of what Klover's udder looks like!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww, they are sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thankyou ladies!


 :thumbup: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Let me know how miss Klover's udder looks when you seperate them! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful baby girls Tisie :hug: 

The darker one looks like she's a combo of grey and brownish...very unique color!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Will do Kylee!! Have to say I'm pretty happy so far!! 
Thanks Liz, she is very unique!!


----------

